# Gnome and russian

## SolarWind

Не получается добиться ввода русских букв. Локаль установлена, xfree русифицирована по документации с этого сайта. Русский отображается, но в gnome консоли и вообще во всех приложениях вместо  русских букв вводятся латинские. Используется gnome и gdm. Где может быть засада?

----------

## @lexb

 *SolarWind wrote:*   

> Не получается добиться ввода русских букв. Локаль установлена, xfree русифицирована по документации с этого сайта. Русский отображается, но в gnome консоли и вообще во всех приложениях вместо  русских букв вводятся латинские. Используется gnome и gdm. Где может быть засада?

  попробуй в гдм язык выбрать...

----------

## Zoltan

Если вместо русских вводятся латинские, то может просто никакого переключения на русский просто не происходит? Или вводятся всякие там странные символы, которые у нас называют "кракозяблики"? То есть латинские символы второй половины ASCII таблицы? Тогда надо выбрать нормальный юникодный ttf шрифт (для начала юникодные шрифты настроить в /etc/fonts).

----------

## Slot

у меня полсе локализации в меню xmms не видно русских букв.

у кого-нибудь такое было? локаль koi8-r

----------

## Bor81

 *Slot wrote:*   

> у меня полсе локализации в меню xmms не видно русских букв.
> 
> у кого-нибудь такое было? локаль koi8-r

 

То же самое было

причем это появилось где в последних версиях ебилдов

пришлось на

LC_MESSAGES=POSIX

переходить  :Smile: 

----------

## @lexb

 *Bor81 wrote:*   

>  *Slot wrote:*   у меня полсе локализации в меню xmms не видно русских букв.
> 
> у кого-нибудь такое было? локаль koi8-r 
> 
> То же самое было
> ...

 

если после установки gnome пропало отображение русского языка обычно помогает emerge fontconfig...

в xmms в самом меню или не отображаются русские названия песен? 

xfree с какими флагами скомпилен? 

сервер шрифтов используется?

XF86Config в секции шрифтов что написано?

Как русифицировали?

Вроде все спросил...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Bor81

 *@lexb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> в xmms в самом меню или не отображаются русские названия песен? 
> 
> xfree с какими флагами скомпилен? 
> ...

 

меню

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r3  -3dfx +sse +mmx -3dnow +xml2 +truetype +nls -cjk -doc -ipv6 -debug -static +pam -sdk -gatos

нет

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Module"
> 
>     Load  "extmod"
> ...

 

Последний вопрос не очень понятен  :Smile: 

----------

## Bor81

Ну и где собака зарыта ?

----------

## Zoltan

Сколько раз уже писал, не надо указывать директории с шрифтами в /et/X11/XF86Config* файле. Их надо указывать в /etc/X11/fs/config, а в /et/X11/XF86Config* написать 

```
Section "Files"

    FontPath "unix/:-1"

EndSection

```

 и забыть про эту секцию.

XMMS это gtk 1.2 программа, причем шрифты для названий песен помоему там просто не настраиваются... хотя не помню уже, давно перешел на juk.

----------

## Bor81

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

> Сколько раз уже писал, не надо указывать директории с шрифтами в /et/X11/XF86Config* файле. Их надо указывать в /etc/X11/fs/config, а в /et/X11/XF86Config* написать 
> 
> ```
> Section "Files"
> 
> ...

 

Мил человек, а если я не хочу запускать фонтсервер - как быть ?

Не всем же это дано.

Мне вот воспитание не позволяет  :Smile: 

----------

## @lexb

вообщем если релиия не позволяет пускать сервер шрифтов, то можно попытаться помучать gtkrc...

----------

## Kotjara

А нафига он вообще нужен этот дурацкий font server? Если ты только не хочешь раздавать их по сети?

Вот вот так что в домашних условиях "ну его нафиг" будет самым правильным решением.

Да ежели что легче ещё одну строку в конфиг добавить

----------

## Zoltan

 *Kotjara wrote:*   

> А нафига он вообще нужен этот дурацкий font server? Если ты только не хочешь раздавать их по сети?
> 
> Вот вот так что в домашних условиях "ну его нафиг" будет самым правильным решением.
> 
> Да ежели что легче ещё одну строку в конфиг добавить

 

Фонт сервер нужен чтобы разделить процесс рендеринга битовых шрифтов и отработки X запросов.

Типа какая-то программа может попросить шрифт, для которого требуется масштабирование битового шрифта. Это процесс довольно небыстрый. Пока font server им занимается, X server продолжает отрабатывать запросы от других программ, а не виснет.

К сети font server имеет отношение довольно далекое, хотя по сети он и может работать, но придуман он был не только для этого.

----------

